
Warden – open source and cross-platform tool for simplified monitoring - 0xmohit
https://getwarden.net/
======
scrollaway
Not to detract, but you should be aware that "Warden" is the name of an anti-
cheat platform created and used by Blizzard Entertainment for all their games
(save Hearthstone).

